# Found Chocolate Lab SR8 Area



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone recognize this Chocolate Lab? I found him in SR8 Post code while out on a walk.

Un neutered, no tag on his collar very friendly I've contacted the dog warden and posted him all over FB was just hoping to find his owners before they showed up. Would have kept him here but Blade is recovering from his Op


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Anyone recognize this Chocolate Lab? I found him in SR8 Post code while out on a walk.
> 
> Un neutered, no tag on his collar very friendly I've contacted the dog warden and posted him all over FB was just hoping to find his owners before they showed up. Would have kept him here but Blade is recovering from his Op


Have cross posted on FB and a breed specific forum, will let you know if I get any response.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Have cross posted on FB and a breed specific forum, will let you know if I get any response.


Thanks! He's extremely friendly just not keen on my two and keeps snarling at them, I tried to put him in my crate and he just busted straight out he is very over weight lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks quite old, or a good six years old I'd say from the photo, has a grey chin.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Looks quite old, or a good six years old I'd say from the photo, has a grey chin.


He's a little arthritic too, bit stiff when he walks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed his owners turn up before the dog warden, no response as yet, but will let you know - will make sure I've asked friends with Labs to share on FB.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks hun, the wardens have been to collect him he was microchipped so hopefully they'll be able to reunite him with his owners. 

He was really lovely just not keen on my two and kept having a go x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Thanks hun, the wardens have been to collect him he was microchipped so hopefully they'll be able to reunite him with his owners.
> 
> He was really lovely just not keen on my two and kept having a go x


Ta hen, will pass on the info, someone does live in that area but has only just posted.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ta hen, will pass on the info, someone does live in that area but has only just posted.


Brilliant! I had lots of people posting on Facebook saying they would look after him for the night and help me continue to find his owner tomorrow but I wasn't comfortable handing him over to anyone but the warden to be honest


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Brilliant! I had lots of people posting on Facebook saying they would look after him for the night and help me continue to find his owner tomorrow but I wasn't comfortable handing him over to anyone but the warden to be honest


Unless you could really, really trust them, I think you're right. Fingers crossed, his owners turn up and claim him.

xx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Update for this! I checked the stray aid website periodically during the evening and the next day to see if he showed up on there and he didn't so I am guessing the handsome lad was reunited with his owners! 

I would have loved to know who he belonged too because he was such a charmer!


----------

